# Any opportunities in real estate now?



## kewlthing (Jan 30, 2010)

With all the low mortgage/interest rates we have in Canada now, plus some possible upcoming carnage in the real estate market (it might already be here though) I just wonder where the opportunities may be in the real estate market? Will there be this sudden glut of houses for sale for cheap? Or does that only really occur when interest rate go up? Many stocks are on sale now because of Covid-19, but can the same be said for real estate?


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

The little I’ve read (Toronto/Ontario) is showing that while real estate transactions are way down, prices haven’t changed, in fact, I think i saw an average price increase last month.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Real estate is slow moving, so it could take 12-18 months for prices to reach bottom. 

I don't believe real estate is immune to the economic effects of the shutdown. Despite the recent optimism, we'll likely be in a recession for the next 12 months or so.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

People are deferring their mortgage payments for 6 months, so there is no impetus to sell.

Once the deferral period is over, the prices should start to fall as people have to start selling.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

There are always opportunities in real estate. The number of opportunities is what the market is all about. I haven’t been seeing a lot of opportunities lately, but I’m not looking as actively as I usually do. Had someone offer me a three bed for 78k, but I walked away from it considering the current market.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

According to the stats, home prices are not going down yet. Demand has been and still is higher than the supply so those that are still employed will most likely proceed with a purchase, maintaining the prices high. It will take a much longer time to feel the effect of lower prices, if any. The longer it takes for business to open, the higher the chances we will see bankruptcies. The higher the bankruptcies, the higher the unemployment. The longer the unemployment, the more pressure there may be for people to sell. Its a ripple effect that will take time. 

I personally think the prices will at most stabilize over the next 2 years. The economy will pick right back up with minor loses here and there. As soon as a vaccine is announced, the media will find other nonsense to talk about and people will quickly forget what Covid was, resuming life as it was before.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

From what I see on Zoocasa the number of sales are much lower but prices are actually going ask or higher .My son is a Graphic Designer and working 2 jobs from home ,nobody in my family are affected.I have low income friends who actually are getting Cerb which is making them whole in terms of take home.I have a friend at OPG laid off but he is looking forward to a lower tax bill at end of the year.Homes can fall 25% and it will not affect people ability to pay the bills ,Mortgage approvals have been really strict in past couple years so all these things are built into the market.I see many business owners walking away from high commercial rents though and hopefully they protected their personal assets.


----------



## Reistar (May 21, 2020)

Now days in real estate, Foreclosure Property Investment
Foreclosure investing has now become accessible to anyone. Because of the advancements in the industry money is not necessary to get started anymore and in fact the most successful Foreclosure investors today do not put a penny of their own money out and are still making massive profits on foreclosure deals. .


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Reistar, not sure why you used the word “now”. Real esTate and foreclosures have always been around. Buying with no money of your own has been around for longer than I’ve been alive. Massive profits have always been part of real estate, that’s why most of the rich own it. Leverage isn’t new advancement.

As for opportunities, I’ve got a 40k offer in on a one bed which should rent for around 850 and I have a waiting list for smaller places, should find out Monday if I got it.


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

Some segments of the market could begin to crack soon. Airbnb owners with debt may be one group that are vulnerable. Those who own in temperate areas will certainly see a muted summer this year and have to carry the mortgage for another year to see a reasonable profit. In warmer areas like Florida, all depends on the situation this winter.









Airbnb hosts are planning to sell off their properties because of the pandemic | CNN Business


For Amy Offield, it was always a dream to run an Airbnb vacation rental in Galveston, Texas. Then the pandemic hit.




www.cnn.com


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

There are definitely some opportunities in real estate. I had something happen to me which was the first in my lifetime: two landlords engaging in a price-lowering war to win my business.

This has never happened to me anywhere. And this was in one of the best parts of Vancouver.

I viewed several properties, and decided on one. I was in the manager's office completing the application when I received a phone call from another manager (landlord2). With landlord1 listening to my call, I said something like this to landlord2: "I will get back to you but another apartment has gotten my interest, it's at $X which is a lot more affordable for me"

landlord2 then said: "We can skip June and you can start paying rent July" to which I said (now deliberately clearly so landlord1 can hear me), "are you saying we can delay June rent and I'll catch up in July, *or are you saying it's one free month rent*, so I don't pay anything for June at all?"

At this point -- absolutely true story -- landlord1 briefly excused themselves to make a phone call.

Landlord2 got my attention with this. Again out loud, I did the calculation and said .... wow that works out to the same average monthly price as what I'm looking at right now. We ended the call.

Landlord1 was back and said, "I checked with my head office and can also give you a free month."

Unbelievable.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Could be a good time to scroll through Airbnb listings and offer to buy anything that appeals to you. 

I smile every time I think about how they are hurting right now. As per the thread I started in General Discussion, I consider them to be getting their just deserts right now.


----------



## JohnTobbs (Jun 24, 2020)

Here's something interesting about real estate. New company "Properly" was founded in 2018.

"Properly" currently operates in Calgary and Ottawa. The company is making an effort to expand to every Canadian city.

Properly is a new company that helps people with issues about home sales. The issues could be untimely house showings and expensive repairs. This fantastic useful platform uses machine learning to help homeowners determine what their home would sell for on the open market. There is an interesting option to sell directly to Properly and close quickly. The company offers its users a price match guarantee. This means that if the home sells for more than Properly’s offer, 50 percent of the difference is certainly refunded to the hopeful customer.









Properly company wants to expand to more Canadian cities


Properly is a new company that helps people with issues about home sales. The issues could be untimely house showings and expensive r...




www.canadaforums.ca


----------



## R. Austin (May 16, 2020)

At the moment people are still able to defer their mortgage payments. I think that once that ends you may start to see more activity, especially in those who are really feeling the heat.
Also, prices may be somewhat stagnant at the moment if many people are still looking to buy but listings and options have been reduced. Slightly less demand but also less supply.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Remember, places currently on the market we’re planned to be sold months ago, current homes haven’t hit the market yet. Stuff that’s currently in trouble won’t hit the Market for months.


----------



## hajiameen (Jul 3, 2020)

Hope this article will help you:
Reopening Canada: The deep freeze is over, but housing market still a long way from normal


----------

